# VSL#3



## AMK77 (Mar 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried VSL#3? I was just diagnosed with UC and from what I have researched about VSL#3 it sounds pretty good. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hi AMK77 and Welcome!There are some very good studies for VSL#3 and its efficacy for UC. I have used VSL#3 for IBS and Crohn's for several years with very good results. I had been D for 20+ years and it was VSL#3 that changed my D to C. It was quite remarkable!! Since I find VSL#3 so constipating I use another probiotic on a daily basis, Align from Proctor & Gamble; however, if I am having a flare-up of IBS I switch back to VSL#3 for a few days in order to bring it under control.Search on the forums for VSL#3. You should be able to find some good discussions about it.Good luck,Jeff


----------



## AMK77 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!


----------

